# The Hustad family took a big loss today



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We lost a member of our family today, our black lab Reba. I think I can sum it up with this poem:

When God made the earth and sky,
The flowers and the trees.
He then made all the animals,
The fish, the birds, and bees.
And when at last He'd finished
Not one was quite the same.
He said, "I'll walk this world of mine,
And give each one a name."
And so he traveled far and wide
And everywhere he went,
A little creature followed him
Until its strength was spent.
When all were named upon the earth
And in the sky and sea,
The little creature said, "Dear Lord,
There's not one left for me."
Kindly the Father said to him,
"I've left you to the end.
I've turned my name back to front
And called you dog, my friend."

Author Unknown









Reba, you will be missed.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

AMEN


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

It is too bad they don't live longer. I lost two labs a year apart (mom & daughter) I had the mom Maggie (princess magalena of Forks)for 13 years & her pup Shadow 9 years. I quit hunting Maggie at around 11 years. Shadow was in her prime when she died on the opener of early goose season two years ago. I think she may have ate something poison ???

Wake up Maggie I think I got something to say to you - It's late September & we really should be out at some slough.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

I too lost my Maggie almost 3 years ago. She was an 11 year Golden Retriever that was extra special to me. It still hurts a lot and I know what you guys are going through. Like Fetch said - it's too bad they don't live longer. It's sure a bummer when they go.

My sincere sympathy,

Dr. Bob


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Sorry to hear the bad news.

madison


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Sorry to about your Reba. It seems like the good ones are never with us long enough and the bad one never go away

Dean
Big River Back-up Spot
Reporter


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

My condolences to you. Losing a dog is like losing a member to the family.


----------



## mothergoose (Mar 3, 2002)

> On 2002-03-05 17:33, Chris Hustad wrote:
> We lost a member of our family today, our black lab Reba. I think I can sum it up with this poem:
> 
> When God made the earth and sky,
> ...


Chris this a great poem, I'm so sorry
on the loss of Reba, we to have a black
lab getting up in years, and he will greatly
miss him when it's his time to go also. A
person never can prepare themselves for any
losses. But just be thankful for all the
FOND MEMORIES.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

My sympathy goes out to you. There is almost nothing tougher than losing a friend, especially when she is your good hunting dog. Hopefully you have many good pictures to keep the memory fresh. You and Eric will certainly spend time talking about her this spring as you wait for those snows to dive in.

I have had two great bird dogs die over the past ten years. The hollow feeling will be huge for a long time.

The only saving grace, if there ever could be one - is in the eyes of your younger dog or your next pup. If you have a younger dog - take her for a walk, give her a big hug and tell her it is you and me now.


----------

